# Gonic Bullets



## jim_greene13778 (Sep 23, 2010)

I just wanted to let people know that I'm looking for a nice Gonic 50 cal rifle. I also want people to know that I have and am making bullets for the Gonic 50 cal rifles. They meet exact specs. set by Mr Rodney himself. Prices will vary depending on amount purchased, so call for pricein - I do have various grains also. I hope this helps everyone that loves the Gonic rifles as much as I do and fills the need for good amunition. You can email me at [email protected] - Thanks . . . . . . . . Jim.


----------



## rattus58 (Oct 8, 2011)

A number of years ago while hunting on Lanai I saw a gentleman with a walnut looking inline that I'd not seen before and went up to him to question him about his beautiful Muzzleloader. It was a 50 caliber Gonic. I talked to this gentleman for 20 minutes about muzzleloaders and such and was interested in that the Gonic shoots interesting bullets, as mine did too... A White .451.

I think it a shame that Gonic left the scene, a very accurate rifle and the number of calibers that they had were mindboggling... and unique.... 30, 35, 36, .410 (which I have in the White as well) .45 and 50... I'm told...

In my opinion, one of the notables in muzzleloader rifles...

Aloha...


----------



## gemihur (Oct 29, 2015)

16" GA-90 in 45 cal with burly maple buttstock that I shaped


----------

